
Infrastructure Secret Management Software Overview - devopsforlyfe
https://gist.github.com/maxvt/bb49a6c7243163b8120625fc8ae3f3cd
======
devopsforlyfe
I have submitted a question on this topic
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11623372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11623372))
a short while ago, since the only other overview I could find was from 2014.
Following the sound of crickets, I went off and built my own overview and
comparison of what's currently out there.

The gist also has a link to a feature matrix of various products.

Corrections and additions would be very welcome!

